# - Sixers 05-05 Season Player of the Game Thread -



## Kunlun (Jun 22, 2003)

*- Sixers 05-06 Season Player of the Game Thread -*

Here we'll keep track of the best performers in the games the Sixers play this season. I hope we see more than just Iverson here this season unlike last season where he dominated this thread.


----------



## Kunlun (Jun 22, 2003)

*November 1st, 2005**
Sixers Vs Bucks*










_*Chris Webber 32 points (14-28 FG), 14 rebounds (5 offensive), 5 assists, 2 blocks, steal.*_


----------



## DieSlow69 (Apr 18, 2005)

*Re: - Sixers '05-'06 Player of the Game Thread -*

Webber was a beast yesterday....I just hate we took a L we should have won.......I was screaming foul T.J Ford when he was dribbling the ball around with about 7 sec left.......But who knew Korver was gonna leave Redd wide open.....O well I hope we win today.....cause that left a sour taste in my mouth I havent been able to shake all night.......


----------



## jpk (May 4, 2005)

*Re: - Sixers '05-'06 Player of the Game Thread -*



DieSlow69 said:


> Webber was a beast yesterday....I just hate we took a L we should have won.......I was screaming foul T.J Ford when he was dribbling the ball around with about 7 sec left.......But who knew Korver was gonna leave Redd wide open.....O well I hope we win today.....cause that left a sour taste in my mouth I havent been able to shake all night.......


Didn't we do the exact same thing against the Pistons in the playoffs? Leave an inbounds passer wide open for a game winning shot at the buzzer? I think it was Chauncy.


----------



## RedsDrunk (Oct 31, 2005)

*Re: - Sixers '05-'06 Player of the Game Thread -*

Nov. 2nd vs. Detroit.


No-friggin-body


----------



## JT (Mar 1, 2004)

*Re: - Sixers '05-'06 Player of the Game Thread -*

the sixers will win that game. watch.


----------



## Kunlun (Jun 22, 2003)

*Re: - Sixers '05-'06 Player of the Game Thread -*

*November 2nd, 2005
Sixers @ Pistons*










*Allen Iverson** 31 points (10-25 FG) (11-12 FT), 6 assists, 2 rebounds, 2 steals.*


----------



## Sliccat (Oct 16, 2004)

Kunlun said:


> *November 1st, 2005**
> Sixers Vs Bucks*
> 
> 
> ...


I don't know... he missed a couple easy ones that would've either won the game or helped us stay in it.


----------



## Vermillion (Mar 23, 2004)

sliccat said:


> I don't know... he missed a couple easy ones that would've either won the game or helped us stay in it.


Well, it was just him or Ivey...and I don't think the dude wants AI dominating the list.


----------



## Kunlun (Jun 22, 2003)

Vermillion said:


> Well, it was just him or Ivey...and I don't think the dude wants AI dominating the list.


Actually, it's because I didn't watch the game. I just went by the stats.


----------



## Kunlun (Jun 22, 2003)

*November 4th, 2005
Sixers Vs Bobcats*










*Allen Iverson 29 points (9-24 FG), 5 assists, 3 rebounds, 2 steals.*


----------



## jpk (May 4, 2005)

*Re: - Sixers '05-'06 Player of the Game Thread -*

Webber, AI, and even Hunter all played well tonight against the Pacers. I say anyone but Korver gets the nod.


----------



## Vermillion (Mar 23, 2004)

*Re: - Sixers '05-'06 Player of the Game Thread -*



jpk said:


> Webber, AI, and even Hunter all played well tonight against the Pacers. I say anyone but Korver gets the nod.


At least Korver finally scored.


----------



## Kunlun (Jun 22, 2003)

*Re: - Sixers '05-'06 Player of the Game Thread -*

*November 5th, 2005
Sixers @ Pacers*










*Allen Iverson 29 points (7-8 FT), 12 assists, 5 rebounds, 3 steals.*










*Chris Webber 25 points (9-14 FG) (7-7 FT), 9 rebounds, 3 assists, 2 steals.*


----------



## jpk (May 4, 2005)

*Re: - Sixers '05-'06 Player of the Game Thread -*

Nice to see both getting the nod! I think Webber got hot in the 4th and sunk some critical free throws to put the game away. AI put in all the offense in the third when the rest of the team went silent. Good to see both of the stars living up to the hype.


----------



## Sliccat (Oct 16, 2004)

*Re: - Sixers '05-'06 Player of the Game Thread -*

This just in: Chris Webber just might just still be a good NBA player.


----------



## SirCharles34 (Nov 16, 2004)

*Re: - Sixers '05-'06 Player of the Game Thread -*

I'm surprised that Hunter is playing as well as he is despite having to play so many minutes this early in the season. 

He's doing better than I expected him to be doing.


----------



## RedsDrunk (Oct 31, 2005)

*Re: - Sixers '05-'06 Player of the Game Thread -*



alleninsf said:


> I'm surprised that Hunter is playing as well as he is despite having to play so many minutes this early in the season.
> 
> He's doing better than I expected him to be doing.



Now if we could only teach him to rebound..


----------



## jpk (May 4, 2005)

*Re: - Sixers '05-'06 Player of the Game Thread -*

I think the Player of the Game today against Dallas was either Andre or (gasp) Kyle Korver. For the record, Fox Sports Net named Andre as the player of the game.


----------



## Kunlun (Jun 22, 2003)

*Re: - Sixers '05-'06 Player of the Game Thread -*

*November 9th, 2005
Sixers Vs Mavericks*










*Andre Iguodala 22 points (7-11 FG) (8-8 FT), 7 rebounds, 5 assists, 2 steals, block.*


----------



## Kunlun (Jun 22, 2003)

*Re: - Sixers '05-'06 Player of the Game Thread -*

*November 11th, 2005
Sixers Vs Lakers*










*Allen Iverson 34 points (10-23 FG) (12-16 FT), 6 assists, 4 rebounds, 2 steals, block.*


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

*Re: - Sixers '05-'06 Player of the Game Thread -*

I'd have thought Iggy might get it for keeping kobe down...


----------



## Kunlun (Jun 22, 2003)

*Re: - Sixers '05-'06 Player of the Game Thread -*



King Joseus said:


> I'd have thought Iggy might get it for keeping kobe down...


I considered giving it to Iggy, but Iverson got it for his clutchness and his contributions throughout the game. Iguodala is a close second though.


----------



## RedsDrunk (Oct 31, 2005)

Iggy kept Kobe from going off like he did in the 1st 4 games.. MVP for this game belongs to him easy


----------



## Your Answer (Jul 13, 2005)

RedsDrunk said:


> Iggy kept Kobe from going off like he did in the 1st 4 games.. MVP for this game belongs to him easy


Nah actually it was a team effort for shuttin down Kobe every time he made a move with the ball he got Swarmed he didnt do it on his lonesome

AI hit the game winning shot with 22 seconds left after he had a rough Qtr he deserves this with out a shadow of a doubt


----------



## Kunlun (Jun 22, 2003)

*November 13th, 2005
Sixers Vs Clippers*










*Allen Iverson 28 points (8-20 FG) (10-11 FT), 10 assists, 5 steals, 4 rebounds.*


----------



## JT (Mar 1, 2004)

RedsDrunk said:


> Iggy kept Kobe from going off like he did in the 1st 4 games.. MVP for this game belongs to him easy


i agree with this. without him, kobe drops 35+ and the sixers take the L regardless of the sixers offense. iverson in that game did what he always does.


----------



## Your Answer (Jul 13, 2005)

sherako said:


> i agree with this. without him, kobe drops 35+ and the sixers take the L regardless of the sixers offense.QUOTE]
> 
> Wrong! Try again


----------



## JT (Mar 1, 2004)

Route I-76 said:


> sherako said:
> 
> 
> > i agree with this. without him, kobe drops 35+ and the sixers take the L regardless of the sixers offense.QUOTE]
> ...


----------



## Your Answer (Jul 13, 2005)

sherako said:


> Route I-76 said:
> 
> 
> > no its not wrong. sixers did play good team defense on kobe, but without iguodala keeping kobe on that island, it means nothing. against a player like him, the less he is in the lane the better. and when he does get there, he had to work against you so by that time the help has arrived. that is reality, unless you think steven hunter and kyle korver held him down
> ...


----------



## Kunlun (Jun 22, 2003)

*November 15th, 2005
Sixers Vs Raptors*










*Allen Iverson 34 points (11-24 FG) (11-13 FT), 12 assists, 3 steals, 2 rebounds.*











*Chris Webber 28 points (11-19 FG), 16 rebounds (4 offensive), 5 assists, block, steal.*


----------



## Your Answer (Jul 13, 2005)

I vote that we just give the Award to AI that way we cant go wrong lol


----------



## Kunlun (Jun 22, 2003)

*November 16th, 2005
Sixers @ Raptors*










*Allen Iverson 42 points (16-26 FG) (9-11 FT), 7 assists, 3 steals.*











*Andre Iguodala 26 points (6-8 3PT), 10 rebounds, 3 assists, steal.*


----------



## Kunlun (Jun 22, 2003)

*November 18th, 2005
Sixers @ Heat*










*Allen Iverson 33 points (11-21 FG), 5 assists, 5 rebounds, steal.*


----------



## Kunlun (Jun 22, 2003)

*November 19th, 2005
Sixers Vs Cavaliers*










*Allen Iverson 37 points (14-27 FG) (8-9 FT), 12 assists, 3 steals, 2 rebounds.*


----------



## Kunlun (Jun 22, 2003)

*November 21st, 2005
Sixers Vs Hornets*










*Allen Iverson** 24 points, 9 assists, 3 rebounds.*


----------



## Kunlun (Jun 22, 2003)

*Re: - Sixers '05-'06 Player of the Game Thread -*

*November 23rd 2005
Sixers @ Bucks*









*
Allen Iverson 45 points (13-30 FG) (17-19 FT), 5 assists, 3 rebounds, steal.*


----------



## Sixerfanforlife (Jun 23, 2005)

*Re: - Sixers '05-'06 Player of the Game Thread -*

AI FOR MVP! It's early but hiss coring has been up to par, and his assist to turnover ratio has been better, also He's averaging 3.5 rebounds per game at least 1.9-2.0 on the offensive glass, that's not bad for a 6 footer. Now if we can transfer James Thomas to the Eagles (Imagines a better defense)


----------



## Kunlun (Jun 22, 2003)

*Re: - Sixers '05-'06 Player of the Game Thread -*



Sixerfanforlife said:


> It's early but hiss coring has been up to par, and his assist to turnover ratio has been better, also He's averaging 3.5 rebounds per game at least 1.9-2.0 on the offensive glass, that's not bad for a 6 footer.


He's only averaging .8 offensive rebounds per game.


----------



## Kunlun (Jun 22, 2003)

*Re: - Sixers '05-'06 Player of the Game Thread -*

*November 26th 2005
Sixers @ Knicks*










*Allen Iverson 40 points (15-31 FG), 10 assists, 4 rebounds, steal.*


----------



## Kunlun (Jun 22, 2003)

*Re: - Sixers '05-'06 Player of the Game Thread -*

*November 28th, 2005
Sixers Vs Trail Blazers*










*Allen Iverson 38 points (16-27 FG), 8 rebounds, 3 assists.*


----------



## SirCharles34 (Nov 16, 2004)

*Re: - Sixers '05-'06 Player of the Game Thread -*



Sixerfanforlife said:


> AI FOR MVP!


I'll settle for MVP of the FINALs. :biggrin:


----------



## Kunlun (Jun 22, 2003)

*Re: - Sixers '05-'06 Player of the Game Thread -*

*November 30th, 2005
Sixers @ Celtics*










*Allen Iverson 40 points (16-18 FT), 9 assists, 5 rebounds, 2 steals.*


----------



## Kunlun (Jun 22, 2003)

*Re: - Sixers '05-'06 Player of the Game Thread -*

*December 2nd, 2005**
Sixers @ Hornets*










*Chris Webber** 24 points, 10 rebounds, 3 assists, 3 blocks, steal.*


----------



## Sixerfanforlife (Jun 23, 2005)

*Re: - Sixers '05-'06 Player of the Game Thread -*

Allen Iverson: 42 12 and 5 In New Jersey Kyle Korver 25 pts 9/10 5/6 from 3. Korver for cash lol.


----------



## Kunlun (Jun 22, 2003)

*Re: - Sixers '05-'06 Player of the Game Thread -*

*December 3rd, 2005
Sixers @ Spurs*










*Allen Iverson** 37 points (15-32 FG), 4 rebounds, 3 assists, steal, block.*


----------



## Kunlun (Jun 22, 2003)

*Re: - Sixers '05-'06 Player of the Game Thread -*

*December 7th, 2005
Sixers Vs Bucks*










*Allen Iverson** 23 points, 5 assists, 3 rebounds, 2 steals.*


----------



## Kunlun (Jun 22, 2003)

*Re: - Sixers '05-'06 Player of the Game Thread -*

*December 9th, 2005
Sixers Vs Bobcats*










*Allen Iverson** 43 points (15-32 FG) (12-14 FT), 7 assists, 6 rebounds, steal, block.*


----------



## Sixerfanforlife (Jun 23, 2005)

*Re: - Sixers '05-'06 Player of the Game Thread -*

Kunlun, noticing Ai's owning the thread again? Lol, I guess there's no helping it.


----------



## Kunlun (Jun 22, 2003)

*Re: - Sixers '05-'06 Player of the Game Thread -*



Sixerfanforlife said:


> Kunlun, noticing Ai's owning the thread again? Lol, I guess there's no helping it.


Well, he is our best player. It's only natural.


----------



## jpk (May 4, 2005)

Sixers vs. Timberwolves, Dec 12 - Finally, a game we win and AI is not the POTG. Congrats to Chris Webber.


----------



## Kunlun (Jun 22, 2003)

*December 10th, 2005
Sixers @ Nets*










*Allen Iverson** 42 points (15-28 FG) (4-7 3PT), 12 assists, 5 rebounds, 4 steals.*










*Kyle Korver** 25 points (10-11 FG) (5-6 3PT), 5 rebounds, assist.*


----------



## Kunlun (Jun 22, 2003)

*December 12th, 2005
Sixers Vs Timberwolves*










*Chris Webber 27 points (13-25 FG), 21 rebounds, 3 assists, 2 blocks.*


----------



## Kunlun (Jun 22, 2003)

*December 14th, 2005
Sixers Vs Hawks*










*Allen Iverson** 39 points (15-30 FG) (8-9 FT), 6 assists, 4 steals, 2 rebounds.*


----------



## SirCharles34 (Nov 16, 2004)

Shavlik Randolf is not the player of the game, but getting 12 boards in 15 mins is something to acknowledge. 
:dpepper:


----------



## Kunlun (Jun 22, 2003)

*December 16th, 2005
Sixers Vs Heat*










*Allen Iverson** 35 points (13-29 FG), 4 rebounds, 4 assists, 4 steals.*


----------



## Kunlun (Jun 22, 2003)

*December 18th, 2005
Sixers @ Raptors*










*Andre Iguodala** 26 points (9-10 FG) (2-2 3PT) (6-6 FT), 5 assists, 3 rebounds, 3 steals.*


----------



## Kunlun (Jun 22, 2003)

*December 23rd, 2005
Sixers @ Hawks*










*Allen Iverson** 53 points (17-31 FG) (19-21 FT), 6 rebounds, 5 assists, 2 steals.*


----------



## Sixerfanforlife (Jun 23, 2005)

Ai is the POTY enough said, Iguodala Korver, C-Dub all of them have made the list, but if Ai doesn't have the most pics posted, I'll be pretty dissapointed. AI FOR MVP


----------



## jpk (May 4, 2005)

12-27-05 against the Nuggets it has to be both Iverson and Webber. What a great game for both!


----------



## Kunlun (Jun 22, 2003)

*December 27th, 2005
Sixers @ Nuggets*










*Allen Iverson 36 points (13-30 FG) (9-10 FT), 10 assists, 5 steals, 3 rebounds.*










*Chris Webber 32 points (15-22 FG), 15 rebounds, 7 assists, block, steal.*


----------



## Kunlun (Jun 22, 2003)

*December 28th, 2005
Sixers @ Trail Blazers*










*Kyle Korver 24 points (8-16 FG) (5-6 3PT) (3-3 FT), 6 rebounds, 3 assists, block, steal.*


----------



## Kunlun (Jun 22, 2003)

*December 31st, 2005
Sixers @ Jazz*










*Allen Iverson 37 points (12-25 FG), 5 assists, 4 steals, 3 rebounds.*


----------

